# How many BOTL here has been Bomb by Dave/ Smelvis



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Can you guys please post a reply to this thread if your ever been bomb by Dave/ Smelvis.

I think that this guy is a Puff legend and should be granted the honour of SIR!! 
what do you guys think?

And you thought that we've forgotten YOU!!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

If you are going to vote, can you please also drop a reply to this thread! thanks Bros!!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

my bomb shelter has not been hit yet


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

The smelvinator has also hit me! For a while there, him and the Shuckinator were really hitting up folks in a systematic tag-team assault, and I fell victim to their one-two punch!

We should give them crowns in their User Bar thingamajig.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Can we officially knight them? I have not been bombed by Smelvis but I would just as soon have him send more gars to the troops than myself. Those guys can't be thanked enough for the protection they provide and the service to which they have dedicated their lives.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

negative


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Been hit by both, still hurts of course.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been hit 4x really f-ing hard! I got nothin on the guy so I pay it forward every chance I get


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Are their no more victims, of SIR DAVE SMELVIS the first!!:fear::fear:


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Smelvis is a great BOTL, granted everything in my MAW and plus more.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh bloody hell Raph, here we go again? You gonna ask about every bomber? LMAO. Yes, Dave & Ron both bombed me at the same time. Geez, who's next? Me?:biglaugh:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Oh bloody hell Raph, here we go again? You gonna ask about every bomber? LMAO. Yes, Dave & Ron both bombed me at the same time. Geez, who's next? Me?:biglaugh:


Warren, I have a new job working for INTERPOL, and I have to compile a list of all know terrorist for my new boss!! You are now on my list!!! 
Geez I am sorry about that!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Warren, I have a new job working for INTERPOL, and I have to compile a list of all know terrorist for my new boss!! You are now on my list!!!
> Geez I am sorry about that!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Interpool more like it, your swimming in :BS:mischief::fencing:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Interpool more like it, your swimming in :BS:mischief::fencing:


Hi mate those are dirty fighting words, I will have to get an arrest warrant out for you soon oke:

You need to clean your mouths out here :bathbaby: :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wait.... does this put me on some kind of hit list? If so, Dave, I already learned my lesson! Mailboxes aren't free, you know!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok...just curious, Raph...why did you post this thread verbatim two times??

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/268164-how-many-botl-here-has-been-bomb-shuckins.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/268191-how-many-botl-here-has-been-bomb-dave-smelvis.html


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Ok...just curious, Raph...why did you post this thread verbatim two times??
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/268164-how-many-botl-here-has-been-bomb-shuckins.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/268191-how-many-botl-here-has-been-bomb-dave-smelvis.html


See? Told you Raph that they would be on to you! LMAO.:fear::boxing::spy::spy::spy:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Ok...just curious, Raph...why did you post this thread verbatim two times??
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ow-many-botl-here-has-been-bomb-shuckins.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...any-botl-here-has-been-bomb-dave-smelvis.html


It was a weird question Raph, Ron has sent more bombs than the 101st airborne during Infinite Justice and I have sent a lot less. :biglaugh:

But if I still get the Swedish bikini team we'll forgive you.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

haha.. another one ic..
Not yet. but still pretty new to these parts


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll Knight Dave with something other then a sword....

Dave has hit me once with a pink flashlight. Shuckins stuck it to me 2 times


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I got hit once.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i have not felt the wrath yet but maybe someday i will. many more fish in line waiting but when you least expect it..... BAM you gonna get it...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I still have the scars to prove it...


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

He also nailed me twice and my cats and I really dig the flashlight.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I was afraid to come out of my house for a week! As I had said earlier I think Paragon would be more fitting to Dave than sir


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

got me too!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

He got me pretty soon after I stared. Quite a hit too!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm still in recovery.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

And Dave & Ron just got me again, see the Raffle thread! Bastages! LMAO.:tea:


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

I am not sure how he finds the time to bomb anybody. He spends soo much time taking care of our troops. I need to change my answer to yes. I get an emotional bomb everytime I see the troop pics.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Not yet for me. It is just awesome what he does for the soldiers.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

:hail: Sir Smelvis has hit me also. Love the flashlight.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have and enjoyed the smokes tremendously, thanks Dave!


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Not long ago === on a cold winter afternoon it happend dont know how i survived !! still Enjoying !!!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

This guy is a menace to this society :ranger:


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

nope not yet, but i have been good at dodging bullets since the day i started..


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah and he sent me a cool Monte ashtry, Yes dave i still have it, the worst part is now he thinks we are friend and I go over there and smoke and hang out and bull shit, LOL love you dave



BTW He did Bomb me with paris Hilton stuff


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, bombed me with a nice pipe and plenty of excellent pipe tobacco.

I am pissed that I didn't get a flashlight though! :anim_soapbox:































































j/k Dave. You are awesome! :tu


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I havent had the pleasure but I need to round up the usual suspects and send him a preemptive strike besides with my meager collection I am sure that anything he dosent want he will add them for the troops next care package.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I was on the other 'Did you get bombed by Shuckins?' and answered no and sure enough got bombed promptly. That said, I am not going to say what I voted here for Dave/ Smelvis. My place still smells like cordite from the other bomb.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

I barely survived the Shuckins & Tashaz hit!

Oh, no Raph you're not gettin me to post in another thread like this...


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

No, I will be down in the fallout shelter hiding. Tell me when it's safe to come out.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I have not had the honor.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

ROB968323 said:


> Not yet for me. It is just awesome what he does for the soldiers.


Nor have I, but I'd honestly prefer that if anything at a future date was to be sent to me would instead be sent to our warfighters overseas.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

only been here a couple days and so far seem to be under everyones radar so i feel my future is pretty bomb free. at least for a while.


----------

